# Is 1 1/2 inch ada aquasoil deep enough?



## gundaman (Feb 24, 2013)

Is 1 1/2 inch ada aquasoil deep enough to work for 10 gallon's? thanks.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

As long as you don't plant plants with large roots (cryptos for example) you're fine.


----------



## gundaman (Feb 24, 2013)

I meant would it work in terms of ph buffering. sorry for not being more clear, thanks.


----------



## gundaman (Feb 24, 2013)

no one???


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

Any amount of Aquasoil will lower your pH. We do not know what you mean by "enough".


----------

